#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail merge a picture from Excel to Word

## leaning

Hello!

I have an Excel table with 
A1:dog
A2: cat
B1: a picture (dog.jpg) that moves and sizes with cell
B2: a picture (cat.jpg) that moves and sizes with cell

1) How do I do a mail merge to word so that the image shows up in the word document?

2) I am also concerned about the size of the excel file with all the inserted images. I was thinking of just doing links to the pictures (which are in the same directory as the word and excel file) and then doing a mail merge with the links to display the images in word.

So, the excel file would be the same as above except links instead of the pictures themselves: B1:/dog.jpg B2:/cat.jpg.

I've got all the excel columns in the mail merge. It's just getting Word to show the image that's either in the cell or from the link in the cell in the "Photos" column that I need your help with.

Regards,
leaning

----------


## macropod

A mailmerge can't reference shapes in an Excel workbook. You'd need to have a field in the document that tells Word which picture file to use from a folder on the relevant drive.

----------

